
Ask HN: Why Not a “Gems” Function for HN? - giardini
...to point out and make more readily searchable  comments that are extremely poignant or clearly clarify or define a problem or solution. Something like the following - a submission extracted from one of thu2111&#x27;s posts and which to me was particularly enlightening and quotable:<p><i>&quot;thu2111: Why Experts Can&#x27;t Say “We Don&#x27;t Know” &amp; Why NonExperts Are Often Better&quot;</i>:<p><a href="https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=24249822" rel="nofollow">https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=24249822</a><p>e.g., in this case it could serve as an HN &quot;gem&quot; (&quot;best of&quot;) thu2111, the 2020 Covid-19 pandemic or experts, etc.<p>I can&#x27;t read <i>every</i> post on HN but I would like to see some of the best posts (or extracts thereof) on HN.
======
greenyoda
HN already has a "favorites" feature, in which users can indicate which
stories or comments they really like. Users' "favorites" lists are public, so
if you think highly of a particular user, you can click on their profile and
see what their favorite stories or comments are.

Also, using HN's search feature, you can search comments and sort the results
by popularity (number of points). For example, if you're interested in highly
ranked comments on functional programming:

[https://hn.algolia.com/?dateRange=all&page=0&prefix=false&qu...](https://hn.algolia.com/?dateRange=all&page=0&prefix=false&query=%22functional%20programming%22&sort=byPopularity&type=comment)

(Start by typing something into the "Search" box at the bottom of the page.)

------
krapp
[https://news.ycombinator.com/best](https://news.ycombinator.com/best)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/bestcomments](https://news.ycombinator.com/bestcomments)

